# Rescue near Huntsville, AL?



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

I need a rescue near Huntsville AL to contact me please. I have a lady who moved there to live with her daughter b/c she has cancer and needs to rehome 2 gsds. She can no longer physically take care of them and her daughter lives in a small condo. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

GSRCA is probably the closest?

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/gsdcentral.html


dd


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks - I just sent them an email.


----------

